# york county swap and shoot



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Hope all enjoyed this long standing shoot.:wink:
Fred Walker (Thunderwolf) KTAC


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Wish I would have known, Can someone from YCB please post these events up in the future. I live about 10 minutes away an like to shoot 3D when I get the chance as well as my wife does. I did have to work this pass weekend but if I had of known in advance I could have got the time off.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

MJewell said:


> Wish I would have known, Can someone from YCB please post these events up in the future. I live about 10 minutes away an like to shoot 3D when I get the chance as well as my wife does. I did have to work this pass weekend but if I had of known in advance I could have got the time off.


X2. 
I cannot believe we are hearing about this _after_ the event. YCB might want to give some consideration towards their marketing and advertising of these events. I would have loved to attend.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> X2.
> I cannot believe we are hearing about this _after_ the event. YCB might want to give some consideration towards their marketing and advertising of these events. I would have loved to attend.


yes, I think all clubs may want think about better promoting(with the exception of p&p that guy is at every shoot with flyers, on most archery sites, full colour page in ooa book makes it hard not to know he has a tournament coming) I usually check the oaa website but not everyone does,


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

My experience has been that with so much information coming our way we shut most of it out and miss what we may have been interested in. 
The information is there all one has to do is look for it and stay in the loop. All the money spent on advertising falls upon deaf ears unless they are paying attention. 
If you want to know what a club is doing get in touch or as mentioned check with OAA shedule it is pretty accurate. 
Oh well that is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Advertising cost NOTHING but a few moments of time when you post the info on sites like this one. Easy and cheap and may bring people to the event that an otherwise wouldn't have known about it.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

rockin_johny said:


> Advertising cost NOTHING but a few moments of time when you post the info on sites like this one. Easy and cheap and may bring people to the event that an otherwise wouldn't have known about it.


very true, I should be at the wolf den this weekend other than seeing it here i wouldnot have herd of it


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I hear what you are saying Fred but posting event information only on OAA does little to attract new archers. Most people on OAA are already shooting tournaments and are aware of these events. I beleive we as archers need to do more to promote our sport. Posting information prior to the shoot would have been valuable information to attract new archers especially when a gear swap is available. You can draw a lot of backyard archers (myself included) out to an event like this that has a swap and peak enough interest that they end up watching the shoot as well. Reach out and get them into the loop. Before you know it they are hooked and shooting tournaments and telling all their friends and it grows like wildfire. In theory anyways...not always the case. 

AT is not the only resource for doing this but I have noticed that whenever there is mention of an upcoming tournament on AT it sparks a lot of pre/post tournament discussion and friendly banter. I've discovered many an archery resource by word of mouth or off the net. Things I was not aware of...like recently I heard of an amazing traditional archery place just north of me called Kawartha Traditional Archery. :wink: That was by word of mouth...no advertising.


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

The "backyard " archer has cut himself off from the "in crowd" or loop. Why is it someone elses responsibility to find ways to contact and inform them? They choose not to plug in and join or support their local club. Now it is someone else's fault for not informing them of an event. Come on.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Thunderwolf said:


> The "backyard " archer has cut himself off from the "in crowd" or loop. Why is it someone elses responsibility to find ways to contact and inform them? They choose not to plug in and join or support their local club. Now it is someone else's fault for not informing them of an event. Come on.


That is a completely short sighted statement. So to clarify what you are saying is that backyard archers were once in the loop and then decided to remove themselves and cut off all contact with other archers? 

How about maybe some are not as confident in their abilities and have not got into the loop because of fear, intimidation or some other valid reason.


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly you have a point, but no matter what the reason they made their choice and should not blame anyone for their being out of touch which is my point. One can not market enough to contact those that are not in the loop so to speak. It is difficult enough to inform those that are being contacted due to being on a contact list like I have at KTAC. I feel very sorry for those that are intimidated by others especially in archery but I sure understand it. If there was more focus on fun instead of compitition they may feel more comfortable and get out of the backyard.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Thunderwolf said:


> ...If there was more focus on fun instead of compitition they may feel more comfortable and get out of the backyard.


^^ Even more reason to advertise for _FREE_ on Archery Talk and other Archery sites!!


----------

